# VAPERITE | OUR NEW WEBSITE HAS LAUNCHED



## Vaperite South Africa (30/6/20)

*As you can see from the time of this post it has been a long night launching our new website but it has certainly been worth the effort. We hope you will enjoy the functionality of our new site and we welcome any suggestions to make it even better. Click on the image below to visit the actual site.*​


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/6/20)

Our website gurus are still busy uploading the 2 GB database. He was at 93% at 08:08 am. It's been a longer night than I expected. One hour of sleep so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (30/6/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our website gurus are still busy uploading the 2 GB database. He was at 93% at 08:08 am. It's been a longer night than I expected. One hour of sleep so far.


@Vaperite South Africa you should do what I do when updating software,just set it on auto so it will start from 2am-4am and you get a full night's rest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/7/20)

And we are now live ......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/20)

Looks great guys! Nice and clean

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

Brilliant job, looks bang on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/20)

I like the new look. Good job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/7/20)

Looking great @Vaperite South Africa . Nice to see products on the site that were in store and not on the site before. 

Would grease me the right way if there was a launch discount code valid for a day or two  
(Understandably though, economic times are not conducive for discount codes).

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/7/20)

I think it looks super slick, I love your store locator page it really works well. I need that in my life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/7/20)

@Vaperite South Africa 

There is a glitch in your system somewhere. I ordered some coils from you and this is what happened:




















So from selecting the product till it got in my cart, the price went from R60 per item to R75




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/20)

Great looking site @Vaperite South Africa !
Congrats

Looks very clean and slick
Also works nice and fast

wishing you well with it!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/7/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> There is a glitch in your system somewhere. I ordered some coils from you and this is what happened:
> 
> ...



Hi Renaldo,

It wasn't a glitch. I was busy checking prices we are paying to bring in stock from China since the Rand tanked and shipping prices went through the roof and the Voopoo products were barely profitable so I had to adjust prices. Unfortunately you must have been on the site when I was busy.

However, after realising that these prices make Voopoo products expensive, compared to other brands we sell, I contacted Voopoo directly and have negotiated wholesale pricing from them that should allow us to get the prices back down to where they were, if not lower, even with the increased exchange rate and shipping costs. Unfortunately, this can only happen when we receive the next shipment. Hopefully that will be before the end of the month.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

